# Leather seats - too slippery



## a1topdog (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a modern car with leather seats that I assume someone has tried to condition in the past , resulting in very slippery seats. I have tried to wipe them down with DR Leather wipes , but that hasn't made any difference. They are still shiny and slippery. How can I get them back to a mat , non slippery finish?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I would imagine you need to clean them thoroughly and then treat them
I use LTT Auto Foam for cleaning every 6 months Auto Protect every 3 months and Auto Maintain every month which leaves a nice matt finish


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Usually if you just leave them and use as normal for a few weeks, then it will sort itself out.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Shiny seats are dirty seats as the saying goes.


----------



## a1topdog (Jul 8, 2008)

These are the back seats that appear hardly used. I think they are shiny as a result of a product that has been put on them, rather then dirt.

You mention "treat them" , but isn't that how they got in this state in the first place. My understanding is modern leather seats are sealed , so don't need treating as the product can't be absorbed into the leather.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq I2 to deep clean and remove whatever is currently on the surface making it shiny/slippery, then something like Dr Leather Dye Block as an invisible protector which would be an optional step.

cheers

Chris


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Try the Dr Leather liquid in a spray bottle.
Spray on seats, agitate gently with a leather cleaning brush (like a boot polish brush)
You'll be amazed how much cleaner it gets the seats.

The brush can clean right in to all the tiny creases and the grain of the leather.
Wipe clean with a damp micro fibre.
Wipe dry with a dry micro fibre 

No real need for protection when using dr leather.
You could use their Dye Block if its a light colour, but if its black, go for LTT's Auto Protect spray.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Use Auto Foam to deep clean as this will remove anything that has been applied to the surface along with the dirt.
Then protect with Auto Protect 
The leather can then be easily maintained with Auto Maintain to keep it that way.

Hope this helps 
Cheers 
Judyb


----------

